
IRS Linux move delayed by lingering Oracle Solaris systems - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/irs-linux-move-delayed-by-lingering-oracle-solaris-systems/
======
Annatar
"One of the biggest reasons for this remains that Linux is cheaper than the
alternatives."

This is such a fallacy considering that RHEL support is exorbitantly expensive
and notoriously poor, while SmartOS costs literally the price of hardware and
not much more. I'm sick and tired of the clueless press pandering and Linux
bandwagon propaganda. Linux is popular because the kids who grew up on Linux
ISO's is the only OS they know and they stick to that like a drunkard sticks
to a fence so as not to keel over. It's completely irrational.

